# classical music composer that were viking



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have an anectdote i was at the hospital for my chronic insomnia they gave me sleep pills and vallium
there was the giga gigantic odd fellow name etienne.Etienne was like 350 pds in muscle a big man(just has big has godzilla) like 6''6 foot six inch, he dress in an odd way like viking pants whit a hudge belt(think a wrestler type of guys) he sport long hair and a goatte and he was asperger and keep saying b*** he love that word but he was an ultra violent dude he beat up a pakistani because of 911 event in new york his pizza delivery guy was one he though thee browns had done it thus mean arab hindu pakistani so he was aggressive beyond word.

Than i was walking the corridor heavyly sedate whit tranquiliser sleep pill valium to sleep and this dude want to fight me and he stare at me and says b*** i almost **** in my pants is fists were bigger than my head he could had rip my head off or body slam me something real crazy.. so i said to him in a calm polite way i dont want to fight you odin or etienne or whatever i was spook out, even bruce lee would have trouble whit him fighting this monster.

Im like 5''7 175 lbs and im not bruce lee this dude would have pulverize me if i would had dare, one punch could have kill me....so in the end he laugh i almost had an heart attack wtf i was wondering afterward if this guys was for real one of the surviving viking , he had this hudge cranium was massive.They were 6 police officer called for him to restrain him he was that dangereous.

*Ockay now let's kick in whit vikings subject did vikings left musical heritage in classical? does the viking still exist?, what is there main country im not an odinist or whatever but im curious about this era in time for scandinavian music..i hope i did not creep you out whit my viking story*p.s i did see etienne once again he live in my neighborhood ,once i saw him once summer and i was like oh no ***** let bravely coward behind this truck.

On the plus side im interrested in greenland , i heard it were vikings territory yet they never claim it, wait were danes the original vikings , i need a wikipedia 101 on vikings, are viking has hostile has etienne or some of them or peaceful?

*I hope you enjoy reading my post, i acknowledge if there anyone that can help me find the best vikings era troubadours iwould appreciated?*

Your pal Deprofundis :tiphat: im hoping my post ain't offensive to scandinavians


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

This has to be one of the funniest posts I've read in TC for a long time! Cheers, man! I'm about 175 cm and 80 kg, I think. I listen to classical music. Last time I listened to Schoenberg's _Gurrelieder_ (Chailly), I think the music sort of body slammed me. The main protagonist, King Waldemar, definitely carries some viking spirit, too.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Jón Leifs! The only Viking composer I can think of!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> On the plus side im interrested in greenland , i heard it were vikings territory yet they never claim it, wait were danes the original vikings , i need a wikipedia 101 on vikings, are viking has hostile has etienne or some of them or peaceful?
> 
> *I hope you enjoy reading my post, i acknowledge if there anyone that can help me find the best vikings era troubadours iwould appreciated?*
> 
> Your pal Deprofundis :tiphat: im hoping my post ain't offensive to scandinavians


Norwegians and Icelanders did colonise the more fertile coastal areas of Greenland but I gather the original settlements were eventually wiped out within 500 years by disease, crop failure and conflict with the indigenous people.

Over the course of 200-odd years there was much Danish raiding and subsequent settlement in England to the degree that they had virtual control over much of the eastern half of the country until about 20 years before the Norman (themselves of Norse origin) invasion of 1066. The Norwegians also came over in substantial numbers but their conquests were scattered throughout the British Isles where they favoured access to different sea routes.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know if this:






would sound Viking enough for you. It is about the first Christian king of Norway Olaf Trygvasson, so not really a "heathen Norse" piece, but the music, the male chorus and the Norwegian language are to me quite evocative.


----------

